# Egress window question - Andersen windows comply?



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Tp,

Andersen should have all that info on their site. From what I remember, when I was building homes in Ohio a number of years back, the casement windows had to have a net opening width of 20 inches. Some of andersen's hardware helps this out by moving the pivot point of the window as it opens to increase the clear width. Check with your local building department before you do anything. They should be able to provide you with what they require. Then just doublecheck with Andersen.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Any Anderson window that qualifies as an egress window will have a sticker on it.

Dick


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Andersen casements do have windows that meet Egress requirements, although not all do. The windows marked with a diamond meet egress standards

http://www.andersenwindows.com/serv...goBlobs&blobwhere=1232341691028&ssbinary=true


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

concretemasonry said:


> Any Anderson window that qualifies as an egress window will have a sticker on it.
> 
> Dick


...and it should be denoted as such in just about any brochure they put out. Just read the fine print of the brochure to see what they use for a label......


----------



## tpagel (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks for all replies. Much appreciated


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

If you have an inspection, leave the sticker on the window to eliminate any confusion or lost paperwork in case you do not have the current brochure handy. - Make sure your sill height meets the local requiements since a locality can have a different/tougher standard and my friend had to get the inspection after the laminate floor was installed to decrease the sill height for kids to egress.

Dick


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 15, 2011)

loneframer said:


> Andersen casements do have windows that meet Egress requirements, although not all do. The windows marked with a diamond meet egress standards
> 
> http://www.andersenwindows.com/serv...goBlobs&blobwhere=1232341691028&ssbinary=true


Very simple.
Go to your local supplier and ask for a catalog.
Egress will be noted on the casement page.


----------

